# Can You Identify These Jigs?



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Okay, I admit it. I am a woodworking novice. 

I just bought a bunch of used hand tools and other miscellaneous items from a lifetime hobby woodworker who retired. He is in his mid-90s, and is not available to help. Included in the stack of stuff were these two identical homemade jigs. The owner's friend who sold me the tools and stuff did not know what the jigs are for, either.

I can make some guesses, but would appreciate a definitive answer. See the two attached photos. I included a pencil to show scale. What are these jigs, and how are they used?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

To me, those look like they would be mitered picture frame clamps.

You would turn the narrow ends so they were inside the frame. Then you would set the frame on top, and turn the corner blocks onto the mitered corners. You would either use a single clamp or a rope or something to pull the narrow parts of the Vs together.

Here's a modern version.
https://www.infinitytools.com/four-...srk_L4_OcLplpB48n-3AHiYk8DVIlA5BoCLHMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Here is one in use.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Kerrys said:


> Here is one in use.


That does not look like the same thing to me.

George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> That does not look like the same thing to me.


Maybe not exactly the same, but it demonstrates the principle of how to use the jigs that I have. All I need is a clamp to pull the center bars of the two jigs together. I can see myself using it to square up some drawers that I plan to build. I will post the results of how the jigs worked out (good or bad) when I get around to building those drawers.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> That does not look like the same thing to me.
> 
> George


Yes it is the same thing. The old mans jig looks to be well made. I hope he puts it to good use.


----------

